# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  HD versus Full HD

## jiggy

Trying to work out the differences between the TVs on the market, all the new tvs seem to be Full Hd / Smart tv or 3 D. But i read somewhere that there are next to no 3D programs and unless you have FOX ,there are very few full Hd programs. So for watching the occasional dvd and the normal tv channels is there much of a difference?

----------


## BLWNHR

I wouldn't waste my time with 3D TV, there is a new series of 3D TV's that use polarising technology rather than the expensive (and eye-straining) shutter glasses. These will be common place and relatively inexpensive in a couple of years. As you say very little free-to-air (FTA) TV is broadcast in 3D. 
As for HD vs Full HD, I would highly recommend a Full HD panel. HD is 720p (1280x720 pixels) Full HD is 1080p (1920x1080 pixels). I have both and there is a noticable difference when viewing Full HD content, especially DVD's and BluRay. 
Then you get into the plasma vs LCD argument. This is as religious as the Ford vs Holden debate, probably worse. I own both, and have friends who own both, my preference is plasma by a country mile. There is an argument that plasma TV's use more power in my experience this is not the case. (We had a 76cm CRT TV which we replaced with a 46" plasma. At the same time we installed a dishwasher that uses hot water. Our power bills were down by around $50 compared to the same quarter a year before.) 
What size television are you looking at? For plasma you can't go past Panasonic (I think they are one of the last manufacturers of plasma screens). For LCD Samsung and Sony are good, LG's aren't bad. When you are buying don't get suckered into the upgraded warranty, no matter how hard they try to sell it to you. With the changes in the consumer laws you have a statutory warranty which means if you pay $2,000 it would be reasonably expected it would last at least 3 years (as an example) if it breaks after 2 years and the factory warranty ran out after 12 months you still have the right as the consumer to make the manufacturer fix/replace the unit. 
Here are some prices at JB on screens I would recommend (I'm in no way associated with JB, in fact they don't even have a store where I live, they just have a well stocked online store). Panasonic plasma screens are under $1000 for a 50" screen now. The Neo plasma models are better, you don't need to use the 3D function, but it's there if you do. Sub $1900 for a 50".  Sony 46" LCD screens are under $1400... and under $1500 for a 3D model.  Samsung's are a bit more expensive than the Sony's but include 3D and have a nice thin bezel.

----------


## tricky4000

If a TV is 3D, it is automatically HD.  A smart TV will give you internet capabilities.   You'll find there are lots of TVs out there that do all three and they're quite affordable.  If all you want to do is watch normal TV and normal DVDs, then you should avoid 3D and a Smart TV and you'll save yourself about $1000.
Tricks

----------


## BLWNHR

> then you should avoid 3D and a Smart TV and you'll save yourself about $1000.

  Not so, there is only a couple of hundred in it at worst these days.

----------


## cherub65

To true just bought a Samsung 3d 51" for $923.00 plus $170 for an extra 4 years warranty, very happy with  picture

----------


## Ashore

Wander through the shops , check out where all the TV's are getting the same feed, ( the same show's on every TV )compare any LCD LED against any plasma, the choice is easy ,feel the temp of a LED compared to that of a similar size Plasma . As for power costs you can borrow power meters from some libraries , get one and get the shop to run a plasma and a similar size LED through it, plasmas cost heaps more to run , the meter will show you the real running costs .
 Full HD definately, and smart TV definately. This is the incoming technology and if you intend to keep the tv for 5 or 6 years at least this will be standard , think how much mobile phones and computers have progressed in the last 10 years. ( what were you using when the planes hit the towers 10 years ago ) , Technology's being adapted even quicker now and a smart TV with an internet connection will soon be another monitor with you phone or facebook or whatever in the corner, Tv pauses as you answer the phone , switch to the ABC or what ever channel you want to watch that programe you missed, all from your lounge chair  
I totally agree on the 3D though theres better technology out there than has been put into TV's at the moment
Lots of choices , just list what you want as minimum and go shopping , just don't take your credit card , look get the price and go home and compare, that way you check out all the options

----------


## tricky4000

You're right, TV prices have dropped a lot.  
As far as comparing TVs; I know of a little trade secret.  I know someone that used to work for a large chain super store and when they had specials on certain TVs (ie; want to move a lot of stock on a particular brand/model), they would actually adjust the picture on all their displayed TVs so the one on sale looks better than the rest.  So...you might also want to get your hands on the remote control and play around with the picture settings prior to committing.  Sometimes they try to push older overstocked models using this tactic.  
Tricks

----------


## r3nov8or

> Wander through the shops , check out where all the TV's are getting the same feed, ( the same show's on every TV )compare any LCD LED against any plasma, ...

  ...and I would choose plasma every day.

----------


## Lawrst

Lets get a few facts in here first. 
HD is anything above Standard 576i. 576p in australia is considered HD, and was used by SBS as such. Normally when we are talking about HD it is 720p and 1080p. Full HD is a marketing term that has been adopted to mean 1080p. 
A full HD tv is worth it for a few reasons. 
*If you watch sport, because ONE HD and 7mate broadcast in 1080i. With a standard HD set this will be scaled down. On a 50inch tv if you can have the footy clearer its worth it  :Biggrin:  
*If you watch Blu-Ray or are going to soon. 
*If you are planning on getting a big TV and plan on keeping it for a long while. 
*The Full HD tv's are generally a better TV with better picture quality and image processing. 
3D is of no appeal to me, and I have serious doubts about the commitment TV manufacturers have with 3D. Consumers don't seem to care. 
With that in mind they are usually better TV's with 3D for free so its much of a muchness. 
Do you really think you will use the fuctions of a smart TV? If not, there is your answer. If so will you justify the extra cost? 
With regards to the Plasma V LCD V LED (Which is an LCD with LED backlighting) and looking in a store. Ask yourself, how often do you watch TV at home in a room as bright as the stores are lit up?  
You have to look at the 2 technologies to see how they create their picture to understand why one displays better in a store than the other. 
LCD essentailly blocks out other the other colours it doenst need from a white light. 
Plasma essentailly creates its own light in the colour that is needed. 
In a very bright situation, LCD will look better than a plasma 99% of the time.
But how do you watch TV, in a very bright room? Or in a darker room and at night? 
A LCD will be better in bright and Plasma in the dark, LED sorta gives you the best of both worlds but this is just a generlisation. 
Plasmas do use more electricity and are heavier, but are much cheaper. I would always choose a Plasma over LCD for picture quality, but LED makes things much more compeditive. The problem is the price, for the price of a good LED you can get a very good plasma, i think the weight and the power saving would tip me towards a LED personaly. Cheap TV's plamas all the way.

----------


## jiggy

Cheers guys i think that just about covers everything.

----------


## r3nov8or

let us know what you decide, jiggy

----------


## tricky4000

One more thing, you never get a True black with LCD (including LED backlit).  Only plasma gives you this.

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
I agree with Lawrst above. If you don't value those reasons for getting "full" HD (I would not give a toss for the footy for instance), you can still save a few $ by getting "just" HD, which is generally 720i on screen. However, even if not all stations are broadcasting "full" HD (and they STILL aren't), we have now arrived at the point where you should consider the next 5 years.  
Get a full HD, but make sure that it can indeed display 1080 on the screen, not simply accept it at the input and render it down. There's a lot of adspeak out there. 
Cheers

----------


## Kempe

One thing that no one has mentioned, and correct me if I'm wrong, is that the viewing distance is critical.
As an example, I am lead to believe that if you sit about 10 feet away from a 50 inch you can see 1080p
If you were to sit 12 feet away from a 42 inch you wouldnt see 1080p and should just save your money and buy a 720p (or a 60 inch 1080p screen)

----------


## tricky4000

This basic rule should clear things up a little.  How to pick the right size TV for your living room - televison, screen size, plasma, lcd, home entertainment - Good Gear Guide

----------


## Oldneweng

Maybe a bit late but regarding resolution the better it is the better picture and I agree with stores adjusting pictures to suit sales. Distance from screen is a matter of screen size not resolution. I looked at a 3D tv in Melbourne when there early this year and was amazed at the picture but I am not going to wear 3D glasses at home so stuff that. I watch about 5 hours of tv a year. Mostly DVDs other than that. I have satellite TV due to remote location. I should be able to get about 12 free to air channels as most people around here have normal UHF and VHF aerials on short masts but that would cost money so I don't bother. I had this sort of setup but something went wrong and govt supplied free digital conversion to us and the company doing this went satellite as per policy in fringe areas. Something to do with signal strength. Full High Definition is essential (says me with HD Plasma). 3D is up to personal taste and can be turned off. Save money if you can but don't worry if not. I also like panasonic. 
Dean

----------

